
Show HN: Detecting lines without deep learnng - bajcmartinez
https://github.com/livecodestream/Finding-Car-Lanes-Without-Deep-Learning
======
thomspoon
This is just a clone of the nanocert from Udacoty regarding computer vision...

~~~
bajcmartinez
It is my solution to the self driving car nanodegree computer vision problem.

